# 12 uur voormiddag/namiddag



## frenchaudrey

Hello everyone,

I have to translate birth certificates and I always wonder what the above expressions refer to in that case (the forums on internet referred to 12 uur 's middag / 's nacht).
12 uur voormiddag = noon or midnight?
12 uur namiddag = noon or midnight?

Thank you in advance for your replies and have a nice day


----------



## Suehil

12 uur voormiddag = 12 a.m. = 00:00 h.
12 uur namiddag = 12 p.m. = 12:00 h.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Thanks a lot


----------



## eno2

It's very weird indeed to begin a count at 12 and then jump to 1
12 am (midnight) to 1am,  2 am  etc
12 pm (high noon) to 1pm, 2 pm etc

In 24h count there is no problem: 0h to 24h.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Thank you very much


----------



## YellowOnline

Suehil said:


> 12 uur voormiddag = 12 a.m. = 00:00 h.
> 12 uur namiddag = 12 p.m. = 12:00 h.



Zegt iemand dat in het Nederlands eigenlijk? Ik denk niet dat ik dat ooit al gehoord heb. "12 uur 's middags" en "12 uur 's nachts" (ofte "middernacht"), ja.

C'est pareille en français, non? Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui dit "12h le matin" pour midi ou "12h le soir" pour minuit? Moi, en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendu - ni en néerlandais, ni en français (en Belgique, en tout cas).


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Zegt iemand dat in het Nederlands eigenlijk? Ik denk niet dat ik dat ooit al gehoord heb. "12 uur 's middags" en "12 uur 's nachts" (ofte "middernacht"), ja.
> 
> C'est pareille en français, non? Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui dit "12h le matin" pour midi ou "12h le soir" pour minuit? Moi, en tout cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendu - ni en néerlandais, ni en français (en Belgique, en tout cas).


C'était sans doute seulement une manière d'expliquer.


----------



## Suehil

Ik heb het ook nooit gehoord.  Ik neem aan dat er hier sprake is van Engelse invloed - in het Engels is '12 o'clock in the morning/afternoon' heel normaal.


----------



## frenchaudrey

I found this in a birth certificate from Surinam, that may be the reason why


----------

